

Show HN: a human-friendly, people-centric social discovery platform - code177
http://picostormlabs.com/alpha

======
code177
A little background: this is the culmination of a year's hard work on our
startup, picostorm code labs. I'm proud to present it to HN for your viewing
pleasure. The photos you see are that of a fully functional technology demo -
not mockups.

The core of the project is a personal content relevancy engine, an ergonomic
intergace and a unique personas system.

